# Avalanche ??



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

OK soo...

i bought this weird looking corn snake the other day...

i havent got pics yet but basically it looks like a snow thats all aztec or zig-zag with white missing... sorry bad description..

its VERY diffused round the sides..

question is...

could the white stil be coming in.... its 6 months old... or could the white be fading away...


aslo what are the genetics behind avalanche and white outs ???


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Avalanche is blood red, anery, and amel, so bloodred snow and as far as I'm aware.. some are being produced in this country but they are still pretty rare at the moment  Not sure on white outs though. Should also add as a blood red carrier the belly would be patternless, not sure what sort of belly patterns yours has?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks athravan... well its currently at my mates as it was a non feeder so the shop said.. BUT it fed first time defrost for my boyfriend and my mate.. so thats excellent...

will get piccies sometime soon...

it really is the weirdest snow thingie ive ever seen LOL

really excellent description ( NOT) as always from me !!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Avalanche is blood red, anery, and amel, so bloodred snow and as far as I'm aware.. some are being produced in this country but they are still pretty rare at the moment  Not sure on white outs though. Should also add as a blood red carrier the belly would be patternless, not sure what sort of belly patterns yours has?


 
yeah, thats right, whiteouts are blizzard bloodreds, either would be a rarety and someone would know if they were selling them, as above, even with snows you can usually make out the belly checks and there wouldn't be any, but dont take that as proof as a snow stripe/motley would also have the smae belly and could explain the sides and pattern:no1:

My guess at that would be snow motley/stripe but picks would tell


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

wil get piccies as soon as i can x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this kinda of snake you wouldneed to be 100% on when sellin gor buying,


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

lexcorn.co.uk has Avalanche and whiteouts that were produced last year and the latter this year. Check out the pics.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Layla said:


> lexcorn.co.uk has Avalanche and whiteouts that were produced last year and the latter this year. Check out the pics.


I knew they had avalanches but whiteouts as well? I never saw any .


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

> Original post by *Layla*
> 
> lexcorn.co.uk has Avalanche and whiteouts that were produced last year and the latter this year. Check out the pics.


Thanks Layla,

'tis correct, we produced our 1st Coral Avalanche in '06 & believe him to be the 1st produced in the U.K.

The genetics behind this young male is Hypo + Amel + Anery + Bloodred.

Our 1st 'WhiteOut' is also an Avalanche, therefore, she has been given the cultivar name of Quartz.

Quartz is an Amelanistic + Charcoal + Anerythristic + Bloodred homozygous animal. 

1st in the U.K. & (to the best of my knowledge) also the U.S.A. 

Sparkle, post some photo's of your unusual Snow that we may see the pattern & ventral of the animal.

Lex


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

were going to collect him back tonight i think..

wil try to get good pics but my camera is rubbish..

his white looks like someone has used a scrubber on it ... lol

hes not pretty and shiney .. just weird like hes been through a car wash LOL

we took him from a pet shop where he had been force fed.. hes had two defrosts now... so fingers crossed


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

just realised how bad a description that i posted lol..

wil post pics later x


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, im looking forward to these:no1:


----------



## shaggy1203 (Apr 14, 2012)

We have just had our first motley avalanche this year. Awesome looking corns and was lucky enough to get two from a clutch of 20 eggs. 
They are stunning snakes and both female too


----------

